# The journal of Black Wind



## Black Wind (Feb 25, 2009)

I ride horses in one of stables of Yekaterinburg. I am interested in horses since I was 3 years old.
There are many horses in the stable. The first horse I rode was Vega. She fights with other horses very often. She doesn't do it only with Prize, because he is father of her foal. It is red small horse with not simple temper.
Nochka is one of my favourites. She doesn't like community, but she is good-working black russian carthorse. When people touch her, she shows her teeth.
Gracia is orlov's trotting. She is friendly. But she will work good only if you talk with her. She has big dreaming eyes.
On this sunday I rode Gracia in the forest. It was greate. We rode fast through the fields.
This is Gracia.


----------

